# iPod 4G 40Go. Dossier + point d'exclamation: rien à faire



## StoneGuad (22 Juillet 2004)

Je suis nouveau sur IPod ! 
On m'a offert un (ancien ?) IPod 20 G...sans mode d'emploi.
A la premiere connection avec mon Mac, il s'est aparemment synchronisé avec mon iTunes.
J'ai eu "Do not disconnect" pendant longtemps.
Puis apres , je l'ai debranché de mon cordon Firewire.
Alors j'ai eu un Dossier et Panneau point d'exclamation, toutes manip étant inopérante.
Euh...comment faire pour écouter la musique de son disque dur  ?
Merci a tous


----------



## lyelle (28 Août 2004)

Bonjours à tous,

Alors voila, c'est un ipod G4 tout neuf, et qui ne veut rien savoir.
Depuis quelque heures il affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation et toute les procédures conseillées ne fonctionnent pas (reste, initialisation). J'ai essayé la restauration avec la derniere maj apple mais au bout de qques minutes un message me dit : la structure de votre ipod n'est pas correcte, impossible donc de restaurer.

Avez vous une idée (avant le retour SAV FNAC  )

Merci d'avance


----------



## myckmack (28 Août 2004)

Certains problèmes se règlent d'eux-même en laissant l'iPod se décharger.


----------



## lyelle (28 Août 2004)

Bon, je vais le laisser se décharger mais je n'y crois pas trop : si on ne peut pas le restaurer à cause d'un probleme de structure incorrecte c'est plutot mauvais signe non ?

Pour l'instant, il n'a jamais marché, j'ai commencé à charger des morceaux dessus et il a planté au 3eme, j'ai fait une maj avec le fichier apple le plus récent et puis voila ce dossier avec son point d'exclamation.

Ca prendra combien de temps environ avant qu'il soit vide ? (je l'ai mis en charge 4 heures une première fois après l'avoir acheté).


----------



## lyelle (29 Août 2004)

Bon, tout marche bien, pour info, voici ce que j'ai fais : 
J'ai changé de port, je l'avais mis sur firewire, je l'ai mis sur USB2 et là, j'ai pu restaurer le logiciel sans souci et initialiser la chose?

Ne me demandez pas pour quoi ça change qque chose et si c'est vraiment à caus de ce changement de branchement : je n'en sais rien, je constate et c'est déjà pas si mal !

Juste une chose : j'ai une isight branchée en firewire et peut être que ca pose probleme aussi?

Voila, alors si vous avez ce souci, essayez dans le désordre tout ce qui vous parait irrationnel, : ça peut marcher ! 

Merci à vous tous


----------



## myckmack (29 Août 2004)

lyelle a dit:
			
		

> Voila, alors si vous avez ce souci, essayez dans le désordre tout ce qui vous parait irrationnel, : ça peut marcher !


Qui a dit que l'informatique était une science exacte :love: ?


----------



## emge (30 Août 2004)

StoneGuad a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nouveau sur IPod !
> On m'a offert un (ancien ?) IPod 20 G...sans mode d'emploi.
> A la premiere connection avec mon Mac, il s'est aparemment synchronisé avec mon iTunes.
> J'ai eu "Do not disconnect" pendant longtemps.
> ...



Ce n'est pas une blague : pour déconnecter l'ipod il suffit de faire glisser l'ipod vers la corbeille, l'inscription "do not disconnect" disparaît et on peut le débrancher sans riquer de perte de fichier.


----------

